# 05 GTO LS3 swap (A4)



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

As title says looking to swap in an LS3 "hot cam" crate engine(comes with 14" flex plate) at $6.5k as i have spun a main bearing in my current LS2 (33k original miles). Besides the reluctor wheel difference are there any other things i should worry about with the swap modification wise? Price of parts? (19 in college and on a budget...sorta) Planning on a professional tune right after the swap, as the old CAI and gears will be working with this new motor.

Yes i have done hours of research and this what i want to do. I am not concerned about making insane hp and tq number or modifying much if any after this. Unless someone has an LS2 for cheap somewhere, i just need answers to the questions.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to rebuild the original engine far cheaper then doing the swap. Could probably put a blower on it too.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Rukee said:


> You should be able to rebuild the original engine far cheaper then doing the swap. Could probably put a blower on it too.


Agreed. Im not sure how many hours it would take, but im sure you could spend far less money fixing the orignial engine. Plus even maybe get a heads and cam kit since there working on the engine anyways.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

it already has cam and headers, ram air etc..was plenty happy with the power i had ..im up here in MN do you guys have and idea of a good engine rebuilder to take it to? (i beat the piss out of cars) I can pull it but from the looks of the oil pan its gonna need machining.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone feel free to text me to(5O7-766-518six) as i need to present some sort of plan to my bank so they can justify lowering interest/payments for me.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No idea where you'd take it up in MN, but my engine builder/tuner told me you'd save $800-$1000 minimum (depending on upgrades) for completely reworking your stock block vs. the cost of a crate motor. You'd be getting back a fully forged 6.6L 402 c.i.d. LS2 that would destroy a non-forged 6.2L 376 c.i.d. LS3. That's my .02.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> No idea where you'd take it up in MN, but my engine builder/tuner told me you'd save $800-$1000 minimum (depending on upgrades) for completely reworking your stock block vs. the cost of a crate motor. You'd be getting back a fully forged 6.6L 402 c.i.d. LS2 that would destroy a non-forged 6.2L 376 c.i.d. LS3. That's my .02.


how would my other parts hold up to this? also where is this im pretty flexible i can transport there and back if need be? Lastly...dependability? Like i said i beat the piss out of cars.

this gto went over 110mph daily driven plus 20mph rolls and digs at least once a week


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You wouldn't want to come all the way where I'm at. My speed shop is in Pensacola, FL. My engine parts and the machining work are in Texas. That's clear across the freakin' country from you. You can call Stephen at East Texas Muscle Cars if you want. He's smart as hell and can at least point you in the right direction. His number is 903-686-0456. You can also talk to the guys at Texas-Speed, however, they may try to pressure you into buying a new crate motor, since that's one of their specialties, vs. just buying a rotating assembly from them, since they make more money off the crate motors. 

As far as the rest of your car holding up, it'd be no worse then a maggy or procharger or small to medium size nitrous shot. If you beat the piss out of your car on a daily basis, eventually you are gonna have driveshaft, half axles, axle stub, rear end failure, etc. etc. Launching from a dig with little to no tire spin (super sticky tires) will make things break way sooner then later.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

no launching, i learned that back with the old gtp. i can beat the srt8s without launching.
Thanks for the number, I'll give him a call...just being able to say 6.6liter GTO would feel pretty good let alone driving it


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright so after talking to some engine builders my new plan of action is to have the motor rebuilt with forged internals to be ready a possibility of boost later. As i am not made of money but still desire to gain a little out of having to rebuild the engine, and this is my college fun car and will be traded or sold to upgrade within 3-5 years depending.

Sound good? Ideas welcome 
Budget=$4000ish
Forged ls2 build=3-4k
Forged stroker=4-8k quotes


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

sorenj3 said:


> Alright so after talking to some engine builders my new plan of action is to have the motor rebuilt with forged internals to be ready a possibility of boost later. As i am not made of money but still desire to gain a little out of having to rebuild the engine, and this is my college fun car and will be traded or sold to upgrade within 3-5 years depending.
> 
> Sound good? Ideas welcome
> Budget=$4000ish
> ...


The LS motor can take some boost stock. I wouldn't spend money on fordged internals or a bottom end unless you plan on keeping the car for a long time and are looking to make some really serious power. I'd personally rebuild the block back to stock interalsn and use the money for suspension/drivetrain upgrades or just save it until you decide where you want to be in 3/5 years.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

how much boost can the stock motor take? How much hp will that make? vs the same for a forged motor


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I honestly don't know the exact breaking points for the motors but I know they are fairly high. A buddy of mine has a heads/cam/intake LS6 and he is putting down 500 to the wheels on stock internals with zero issues and that with high compression due to the heads. This is on a C5Z06 with coilovers and a Monster stage 3+ clutch.

The LS2 is supposed to be even stronger then the LS1/LS6.

To be honest, that kinda of power isn't even really useable in the GTO due to needing so many upgrades in the driveline, suspeison, and then figuring how to get wide enough wheels/tires to not just roast the tires.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

true, i was roasting drag radials to 60-65 before the bearing spun...looks like an OE rebuild is the best option for now. Then invest in something that can handle that can handle that kind of power better. Always wanted a black corvette anyways 
Thanks guys...appreciate the help


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Safe boost on an LS2: After talking to Jerry Magnuson on the Power Tour, 5-6 pounds, but that's covering his ass under warranty in case chit tears up. Procharger is about the same. No idea on a turbo, I keep the hell away from them. Personal reasons. 

In the real world, my buddy from work's Lingenfelter C5 with the older style 112 Maggy on it is running 10-10.5 lbs. of boost. Now that's alot. More then I'd run on my stock internals goat, but he gets away with it. The key is how you drive it. He gets on it from rolling starts here and there and doesn't drive it like a raped ape. For the most part, the car gets driven like it's a Camry.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, one more thing. As far as fear from hooking up with puny tires. Look no further then this. It's where I'm going after Christmas. I really should put the complete Pedders XA Street kit on first I've been saving up for, since my stock suspension has over 80K miles on it, but I talked to Stephen from ETMC and couldn't resist this. Only takes 3 days once you drop the car off . Mwah ha ha ha...

2004-2006 GTO | East Texas Muscle Cars


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have seen too many Pedders nightmares for me to buy their stuff.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Haven't heard of any problems with Pedders around here. The Cat's Ass of suspension from what I've been told. Both of the speed shops I've been to around here are both authorized dealers. The only bitch I've heard about them is the price, but I've always been a firm believer, you get what you pay for.


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think my best bet is to stick with safe boost as im on my sixth car since i started driving and im still 19. Gotta say those wide tires look like a pretty good idea...any idea on how much they help compared to the stock? Found an OE rebuild for about 1800, that seem like a good deal to me. Just hoping they can reuse the cam that was in it and ill have my old goat back....just in time for the winter garage


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy ****?!!? 6th car?  Wish my mommy and daddy gave me money like that. Im 24 and have had 4 cars. Only one was wrecked and that was because of falling asleep after being sleep deprived. The other was traded in for my truck which I still own. How do you manage to go through 6 cars in 3 years....


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish they would to, but I live on my own (with roommates) and work for my cars. Well the 2010 charger was under warranty when I trashed that. Anyways was wondering how many break in moles need to get on the engine before supercharging it? Any break in tips


----------



## sorenj3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Moles= miles....stupid droid


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

That mini tub is soooo sick Ive been eyeing for a while now.:cool


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> The LS2 is supposed to be even stronger then the LS1/LS6.


Stronger as in puts down more power? Wrong, most LS6s dyno about 20hp more than a stock ls2. Fact.


----------

